
MoodBox- the speaker that senses your emotions - MyMoodBox
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/moodbox-the-speaker-that-senses-your-emotions/x/7023976#/
======
MyMoodBox
MoodBox is way more than just your average speaker with crystal clear
360-degree hi-fi sound with ambient lighting - it also talks to you,
understands you and empathizes with you. By utilizing it’s emotional
intelligence capabilities, MoodBox is able to learn you and understand your
moods and provide music and ambient lighting to cater to the way you are
feeling at any time.

